# Icone avec fond transparent  ?!



## Tii-Dji (18 Avril 2008)

Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer comment laisser une icone avec un fond transparent !? Car quand j'en telecharge une icone avec un fond transparent et que je le met a la place de l'icone par defaut ... Le fond de l'icone devient noir !!  J'y comprend rien ! Si quelqu'un pourrait maider svp ! 
 ... pour changer licone moi je :
     Telecharge l'icone , copie l'image , ... lire les information ... et je cole l'icone sur l'ancienne !
Si c'est pas comme sa vous me le dite !


----------



## flotow (18 Avril 2008)

c'est comme ca, suffit juste de trouver une icone avec un fond transparent 
(regarde du coté de chez tweek )


----------



## MacMadam (18 Avril 2008)

Tii-Dji a dit:


> Telecharge l'icone , copie l'image , ... lire les information ... et je cole l'icone sur l'ancienne !



Ce que tu fais a l'air correct. Ce sont peut-être tes icônes qui ont une fond noir. Sinon, indique l'adresse du set d'icônes pour voir si c'est la même chose et/ou fais une capture d'écran pour nous montrer ce que tu entends par "noir".


----------



## Tii-Dji (18 Avril 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> c'est comme ca, suffit juste de trouver une icone avec un fond transparent
> (regarde du coté de chez tweek )


  J'ai deja l'image avec le fond transparent c'est sa que je comprend pas ! :hein:


----------



## flotow (18 Avril 2008)

Tii-Dji a dit:


> J'ai deja l'image avec le fond transparent c'est sa que je comprend pas ! :hein:



jpg? png? autre?

car certains ne font pas la transparence


----------



## Tii-Dji (18 Avril 2008)

C'est sur >IICII< Que je trouve les icone ! Essayer pour me dire si sa vous fait comme moi svp !  
 PS: Les icones je les trouve superbe !!


----------



## flotow (19 Avril 2008)

Tii-Dji a dit:


> C'est sur >IICII< Que je trouve les icone ! Essayer pour me dire si sa vous fait comme moi svp !
> PS: Les icones je les trouve superbe !!



plutôt ca pour moi 

chacun ses gouts


----------



## Maximouse (19 Avril 2008)

Tii-Dji a dit:


> C'est sur >IICII< Que je trouve les icone ! Essayer pour me dire si sa vous fait comme moi svp !
> PS: Les icones je les trouve superbe !!



Salut, une fois que tu as telechargé ton icône, tu l'a converti tout simplement avec img2icns 

Tu peux le telecharger ici :http://www.logicielmac.com/logiciel267/Img2Icns.html


----------



## Tii-Dji (19 Avril 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> plutôt ca pour moi
> 
> chacun ses gouts


  Ah ouais elle son mieux ta raison !! Mais ... Le icones sont deja convertis ? Comment on fait pour ranplacer les icone genre : eject, crobeil finder des truk comme sa ?


----------

